# Arrest In NH Killing



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police in New Hampshire have announced the arrest of a 23 Year old in the stabbing death of 20 year old Christopher Vydfol of Amherst, NH. Corey Furgal will face a second degree homicide charge following a fight that broke out at a party in Merrimac.

www.wmur.com


----------

